# ASK A NURSE - High Prolactin Levels



## EDT (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi I am new to the board.  We have been ttc for 2 years and have had many tests (various blood, HSG, scans etc).  The only thing they can find wrong is that I have high levels of prolactin- around 2000mu/l.  I ovulate every month and have very regular cycles.  could it be possible that the prolactin levels are stopping my eggs from being fertilised?  I have been to see a consulatant and had an MRI scan but there was no sign of any tumour.  The cons was reluctant to prescribe any drugs.  Do you think I should ask for medication to reduce prolactin levels next time I go to see him?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You definatley need to reduce your prolactin level as this can have impact on pregnancy and maintaining one once you have. Medication is the best answer, ask for second opinion if consult not happy to do.

Sarah


----------



## lisamanning (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi,
Sorry this is a long reply - but I thought I would share my experience of having a high prolactin level. Don't worry - it has a happy ending. I have had two miscarriages in the last year (one at 8 1/2 weeks and the other at 5 1/2 weeks). Despite my obstetrician's reluctance, I requested screening tests (hormone levels, genetic tests etc). My prolactin level came back extremely elevated (92 - I am living in Italy, so I think they use a different scale). The Dr said it should be less then 25. I was told by my obstetrician that high prolactin levels need to be examined further / treated with medication because they can cause fertility problems (problems with ovulation and miscarriage). I was still getting regular periods and a recent progesterone test showed that I had ovulated. I was referred to an endocrinologist who then referred me on to have a MRI of the pituatory gland to investigate whether I had a tumour. The endocrinologist strongly recommended medication to decrease my prolactin level. As I had been trying to get pregnant, I was reluctant to have the MRI or start any medication, so I waited until my next m/c. I then discovered I was pregnant (NB I wasn't pregnant at time of blood test for prolactin). I am now 19 weeks pregnant and have had no complications so far. I think my obstetrician was very suprised when I told him I was pregnant with such a high prolactin level. I would get a second opinion about the medication as both the obstetrician and endocrinologist I saw reassured me that treatment with medication is beneficial with high prolactin levels. 
Good luck

Lisa


----------



## chubbs (May 24, 2004)

Hi Lisa

Just wanted to say a big thanks for your positive story. I too have high prolactin levels and am very encouraged by your success.
Lots & lots of luck with your pregnancy!
Helen xx


----------

